# Which wax for upto 180



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Wax's I've been looking at include swissvax best of show, zymol glasur and concours.

Right, I'm after a VERY reflective glossy look if that helps. The car I'd be using it on the most is my own . . . An arden blue astra vxr. 

Recommendations other than the above are also welcome, I already have the likes of supernatural and pretty much all the dodo waxes too so none of those thanks 

Cheers for any replies and help. 

Dan


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> Wax's I've been looking at include swissvax best of show, zymol glasur and concours.
> 
> Right, I'm after a VERY reflective glossy look if that helps. The car I'd be using it on the most is my own . . . An arden blue astra vxr.
> 
> ...


I own all of the waxes mentioned, and whilst concours is my fave, i have read (on more than one occasion) that bos looks amazing on a mid metallic blue so that would be my choice. Easy to use and fairly durable (2 to 3 months). Out of the box what about project awesome?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

There are plenty of Goood wax's for under £45.00! Trust me its all in the prep and unless youre buyin a expensive wax because you like the look of the label or to put in a glass cabinet to look at then truthfully theres no need to spend alot.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

VERY reflective glassy look = P21s Concours wax :thumb: but the P21s durability very weak 4-6 weeks in hot weather. P21s prewax great option for brighter glossier shine .
Another Choice : Zymol Glasur :thumb:









.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

If you have £180 to spend, get a machine polisher, a selection of pads, 3M polish, and then the rest on a was, thats how you get reflectivity.


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Eddy said:


> If you have £180 to spend, get a machine polisher, a selection of pads, 3M polish, and then the rest on a was, thats how you get reflectivity.


You have hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I own all of the waxes mentioned, and whilst concours is my fave, i have read (on more than one occasion) that bos looks amazing on a mid metallic blue so that would be my choice. Easy to use and fairly durable (2 to 3 months). Out of the box what about project awesome?


Ive seen concours on a vxr and it looked great! could so with buying some samples tbh bud  would love to try PA too 



A.B said:


> There are plenty of Goood wax's for under £45.00! Trust me its all in the prep and unless youre buyin a expensive wax because you like the look of the label or to put in a glass cabinet to look at then truthfully theres no need to spend alot.


I know its all in the prep and yes I already have machined my car (makita 9227cb rotary) find the 3m pads and polish combo's to be my fave atm 
I see what you mean and I think thats just down to everyones personal choice. Just fancied getting a 'special' wax for use on my own car only 



MAXI-MILAN said:


> VERY reflective glossy look = P21s Concours wax :thumb: but the P21s durability very weak 4-6 weeks in hot weather. P21s prewax great option for brighter glossier shine .
> Another Choice : Zymol Glasur :thumb:.


Everyone seems to love glasur, seems like a good choice



Eddy said:


> If you have £180 to spend, get a machine polisher, a selection of pads, 3M polish, and then the rest on a was, thats how you get reflectivity.


I know that bud but cheers the the advice anyway, some wax's sealants have different properties though as i'm guessing you'll already know


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

get the zaino range you will get what u want yes its a sealant but very very good and arden blue it will be fantastic :argie:


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Save another ninety odd quid and go for Raceglaze Black Label - that's what I'd do if I were you :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> Ive seen concours on a vxr and it looked great! could so with buying some samples tbh bud  would love to try PA too
> 
> I know its all in the prep and yes I already have machined my car (makita 9227cb rotary) find the 3m pads and polish combo's to be my fave atm
> I see what you mean and I think thats just down to everyones personal choice. Just fancied getting a 'special' wax for use on my own car only
> ...


Good for you mate, YOU spend YOUR money on whatever YOU want. We all know its MOSTLY in the prep, but we all know (well those who have actually invested time and money) that there are slight neuances between differing lsp's and life is much more fun experimenting. The samples is a good idea, bos and concours always come up:thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Good for you mate, YOU spend YOUR money on whatever YOU want. We all know its MOSTLY in the prep, but we all know (well those who have actually invested time and money) that there are slight neuances between differing lsp's and life is much more fun experimenting. The samples is a good idea, bos and concours always come up:thumb:


Cheers bud


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

A.B said:


> You have hit the nail on the head!!!


+1. :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

I know its all in the prep work guys give it a break haha 

Im asking for advice on lsp's!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> I know its all in the prep work guys give it a break haha
> 
> Im asking for advice on lsp's!


Ignore it mate. The first one made the assumption that you knew nothing, and you rightly tell him you fully machined. Guys this is a thread asking a question about specific waxes, if you have no knowledge on those waxes then you have zero to add to the thread:thumb:


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

Eddy said:


> If you have £180 to spend, get a machine polisher, a selection of pads, 3M polish, and then the rest on a was, thats how you get reflectivity.


100% agree, you would get a nice kit for £180 :thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Beemer 330 said:


> 100% agree, you would get a nice kit for £180 :thumb:


He has already said he has fully machined the car:wall:. He wants advice on some specific waxes:wave:


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

I disagree its not all in the prep at all. The prep gives the majority of the looks and the more optically perfect you polish the paint the better the shine before you apply the wax but the wax adds its own look on top. I will never agree that all waxes look the same as i can clearly see differences when i use different waxes on the same car. The difference becomes more apparent in different lighting situations as well. Different waxes contain different amounts and types of wax along with different types and amounts of oils and silicones-there is a difference.

Just my opinion and i would always agree that prep gives you the backbone of the end result but IMO waxes do differ in looks.

To the original poster out of all the waxes ive tried i find Supernatural to give the brightest/reflective look thats the reason i didnt get on with it because i prefer a more glossy look that shows the depth of colour off rather than bright sharp reflections especially on my red paintwork.

I would stay clear of BOS if the bright,sharp reflective look is what your after as its loaded with silicones and oils that give a really warm, colour jetting glossy look.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'd have a look at Swissvax Shield - very under-rated IMHO. Cleaner Fluid followed by Shield will leave it looking incredible. One of my favourite waxes atm


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

I recommend AG High Def Wax its Durable  and gives a nice glassy wet look and its only £23.99


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Beemer 330 said:


> 100% agree, you would get a nice kit for £180 :thumb:


Bud, in terms of machining I have a kestrel Das6 DA and a makita 9227cb rotary, chem guys pads + 3m pads + chem guys and 3M polishes. Already bought the 'kit' just wanting to treat the car to a 'special' lsp. I appreciate what your all trying to say but I'm already into the 'detailing lark' and I appreciate that removing any oxidation, scratches / swirls from the paint is necessary to get the best finish and that an expensive wax won't fix that. But IMO it would add something to the finish if the correct prep work has been carried out, at least in my eyes 



stangalang said:


> He has already said he has fully machined the car:wall:. He wants advice on some specific waxes:wave:


:thumb:



The Doctor said:


> I disagree its not all in the prep at all. The prep gives the majority of the looks and the more optically perfect you polish the paint the better the shine before you apply the wax but the wax adds its own look on top. I will never agree that all waxes look the same as i can clearly see differences when i use different waxes on the same car. The difference becomes more apparent in different lighting situations as well. Different waxes contain different amounts and types of wax along with different types and amounts of oils and silicones-there is a difference.
> 
> Just my opinion and i would always agree that prep gives you the backbone of the end result but IMO waxes do differ in looks.
> 
> ...


Other than SN, what would you suggest on arden blue? (I already have SN) I've seen concours and really that is the look I'm after, but if glasur gave a similar look for £80 less than obviously that would be worth a try. 
Cheers bud :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Spoony said:


> I'd have a look at Swissvax Shield - very under-rated IMHO. Cleaner Fluid followed by Shield will leave it looking incredible. One of my favourite waxes atm


Cheers bud I'm really liking the idea of a swissvax or zymol wax, though its just picking as I've heard great things about them all. Just wish they were all available in samples before shelling out for the full load. Eventually I'll be adding more to the collection but just one for now as its all I have the pennies for 



A.B said:


> I recommend AG High Def Wax its Durable  and gives a nice glassy wet look and its only £23.99 http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTOGLYM-HIGH...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item33624de391


I'm going to get a pot of this anyway mate for use on both my own and others cars, the reason being that everyone thats tried it has nothing but good things to say about both the finish and durability  And at that price you can't really go wrong


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

A.B said:


> There are plenty of Goood wax's for under £45.00! Trust me its all in the prep and unless youre buyin a expensive wax because you like the look of the label or to put in a glass cabinet to look at then truthfully theres no need to spend alot.


its his money to spend on what he wants. if your not going to post something useful don't post at all


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Is it possible to get sample pots of these waxes, might be a good idea to try a small amount before you spend that kind of money on a boutique wax.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

pete5570 said:


> Is it possible to get sample pots of these waxes, might be a good idea to try a small amount before you spend that kind of money on a boutique wax.


Absolutely they go around on group buys quite regularly, also worth checking the sales section as you can always sell it on yourself after if you dont like it:thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

If it were me I would go for Raceglaze's new wax. A bit over budget, but with a refill option available and a machined container-


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

amiller said:


> If it were me I would go for Raceglaze's new wax. A bit over budget, but with a refill option available and a machined container-


Can you get it without the expensive pot. Surely it would be half the price.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> If it were me I would go for Raceglaze's new wax. A bit over budget, but with a refill option available and a machined container-


Yes, another vote for Raceglaze 'Black Label' or possibly Polished Bliss's 'Project Awesome'.

Alan W


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> its his money to spend on what he wants. if your not going to post something useful don't post at all


I did post something useful by saying he can get a wax just as good for alot cheaper as its ashame only a few of us seem to know everything that glitters aint gold. Theres no need to get emotional about my post as i was only advising him as i have bought products which are only classed as special due to the price they RRP and the fancy packaging they have.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=79801

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=76435

Knock your self out the proof is in the pudding!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

was'nt getting 'emotional' 
im well aware of the wax tests - ive been on here a bit longer than you thanks. im also aware that a wax adds little to the finish of well prepped paint, but having an expensive wax isn't just about that its about owning something a bit special rather than the usual AG wax, collinite etc etc etc. the OP asked for wax reccomendations around the price he wants to spend, which you have'nt done


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

danielhoworth said:


> Other than SN, what would you suggest on arden blue? (I already have SN) I've seen concours and really that is the look I'm after, but if glasur gave a similar look for £80 less than obviously that would be worth a try.
> Cheers bud :thumb:


I cant say ive ever used Zymol Concours or Glasur to be honest but from the descriptions of Nasser (Maxi-Milan) Concours leaves a very wet/reflective look and Glasur gives a glassy/bright look and Nasser really does know his waxes so i take his word for it :thumb:


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

daniel have u decided which wax yet ? Theres a few(glasur, concours) sometimes on ebay.com but with the international postage and duty tax youll only save £20-£30 from most uk prices.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

cheers for all the advice guys very usefull, though I think I'm swayed towards concours.
I'll let you all know how I get on


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just to throw another suggestion your way, this is the boutique wax ive got;
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-celeste-dettaglio-paste-wax/prod_788.html


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

A.B said:


> daniel have u decided which wax yet ? Theres a few(glasur, concours) sometimes on ebay.com but with the international postage and duty tax youll only save £20-£30 from most uk prices.


If it were samples I'd have both glasur and concours bud. Big pot I think I'm swayed for concours


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> just to throw another suggestion your way, this is the boutique wax ive got;
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-celeste-dettaglio-paste-wax/prod_788.html


I've got a panel pot of celeste bud and I wasn't impressed. Its all down to personal opinion but it just wasn't for me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> If it were samples I'd have both glasur and concours bud. Big pot I think I'm swayed for concours


Where do you live pal, if you were local to me i would be happy to pop over and let you try the waxes you have mentioned. Perhaps others would do the same?


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> just to throw another suggestion your way, this is the boutique wax ive got;
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/chemical-guys-celeste-dettaglio-paste-wax/prod_788.html


i tried this a while back i wasnt impressed i guess its down to the person tho or maybe i had somethin in my eye that day


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Zymol Glaser and concourse are both very nice waxes :thumb: i can't really see a difference between the 2 if i am honest,

also a very underrated wax that will add a little to the colour gloss etc is zymol ebony


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

A.B said:


> i tried this a while back i wasnt impressed i guess its down to the person tho or *maybe i had somethin in my eye that day*


v.funny


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

danielhoworth said:


> I've got a panel pot of celeste bud and I wasn't impressed. Its all down to personal opinion but it just wasn't for me


no worries, as you say personal preference


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ebony on blue :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183628


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

stangalang said:


> Where do you live pal, if you were local to me i would be happy to pop over and let you try the waxes you have mentioned. Perhaps others would do the same?


I'm in south yorkshire, barnsley. . though it doesn't seem to be local to anyone 



Pride & Performance said:


> Zymol Glaser and concourse are both very nice waxes :thumb: i can't really see a difference between the 2 if i am honest,
> 
> also a very underrated wax that will add a little to the colour gloss etc is zymol ebony


Cheers for the advice :thumb: what sort of finish would ebony give on my arden?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

If you want a nice clean glassy look, why not go for a good sealant, especially this time of the year. A newly polished car with a good sealant beats waxes hands down, regardless of price.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

danielhoworth said:


> I'm in south yorkshire, barnsley. . though it doesn't seem to be local to anyone
> 
> Cheers for the advice :thumb: what sort of finish would ebony give on my arden?


I'm right by huddersfield so not a million miles away, just down the m62. PM me if you fancy a small trip, many many other waxes to look at also:thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> ebony on blue :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=183628


mate your making this more difficult for me, think I have a new fave if it actually does darken the colour! My dad has a black e92 m3 too so I'm sure he'd be happy to put to


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

stangalang said:


> I'm right by huddersfield so not a million miles away, just down the m62. PM me if you fancy a small trip, many many other waxes to look at also:thumb:


Cheers mate thats really good of you  My cars in the vxl garage having a new gearbox at the moment but i'll drop you a pm when its back. Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

danielhoworth said:


> mate your making this more difficult for me, think I have a new fave if it actually does darken the colour! My dad has a black e92 m3 too so I'm sure he'd be happy to put to


it's actually £120 cheaper thank you were looking at :thumb:

it's only £60

as stangalang has said you can pop over to him your also free to come over here but i am a little further away in preston :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, don't think I've ever received so much help and advice on a forum so cheers guys it very good of you, though now I want both ebony and concours. Have to stick one on the christmas list!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Just a little suggestion mate.

When you get your expensive wax, buy a pot of FK 1000p at the same time. I personally wouldn't be wasting any of my expensive wax during this sort of weather, and to be honest, in the crappy dull coditions we have at the moment your car will just look shiny, whichever wax it wears i reckon. Stick a coat of 1000p on it to see out the winter and then the veery first sprin g weekend we have, you can bust out the boutique wax and really see the difference it gives over the cheaper waxes.

By the way, love the VXR's, but i drove my mates and the torque steer nearly caught me out down a narrow lane once! Still, wanna swap my 32 gtr for it? lol


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

-tom- said:


> get the zaino range you will get what u want yes its a sealant but very very good and arden blue it will be fantastic :argie:


Agree with Tom on this one, so another vote for Zaino from me. I've now sold all my waxes (very good as they all are, including Swissvax Onyx, Dodo Supernatural and Zymol Glasur) as the glassy, mirror like finish that Zaino brought was everything I was looking for in an LSP - after a machine polish to refine the paint first. I find their stuff very easy to use as well.

That said, the Getechniq range is another LSP range that may be of interest. I can't comment on it in practice, as I've not taken the plunge yet (very tempted), but it is currently getting some very good write ups one here :thumb:


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Give in to temptation Yeti! C2 is the best LSP i've seen on a car, a friend of mine has used it and the results blew him away. It's the easiest LSP to use, it's not fussy at all, no temperature problems etc and it looks great. Oh and as far as we can tell, it last very well. He diluted the rest to maintain the finish as a QD,but to be honest, it hasn't needed topping up yet. Great product.


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

dean j said:


> Just a little suggestion mate.
> 
> When you get your expensive wax, buy a pot of FK 1000p at the same time. I personally wouldn't be wasting any of my expensive wax during this sort of weather, and to be honest, in the crappy dull coditions we have at the moment your car will just look shiny, whichever wax it wears i reckon. Stick a coat of 1000p on it to see out the winter and then the veery first sprin g weekend we have, you can bust out the boutique wax and really see the difference it gives over the cheaper waxes.
> 
> By the way, love the VXR's, but i drove my mates and the torque steer nearly caught me out down a narrow lane once! Still, wanna swap my 32 gtr for it? lol


I'd love a skyline mate but i'm 19 so i dont think they'd even give me an insurance quote.  thats what I'm planning on doing mate, jetseal followed by any of my dodo waxes for the winter then the good stuff for the summer 



yetizone said:


> Agree with Tom on this one, so another vote for Zaino from me. I've now sold all my waxes (very good as they all are, including Swissvax Onyx, Dodo Supernatural and Zymol Glasur) as the glassy, mirror like finish that Zaino brought was everything I was looking for in an LSP - after a machine polish to refine the paint first. I find their stuff very easy to use as well.
> 
> That said, the Getechniq range is another LSP range that may be of interest. I can't comment on it in practice, as I've not taken the plunge yet (very tempted), but it is currently getting some very good write ups one here :thumb:


Thanks mate I've heard great things about the zaino range too  z8 the spray sealant i think it is? especially


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

pete5570 said:


> Give in to temptation Yeti! C2 is the best LSP i've seen on a car, a friend of mine has used it and the results blew him away. It's the easiest LSP to use, it's not fussy at all, no temperature problems etc and it looks great. Oh and as far as we can tell, it last very well. He diluted the rest to maintain the finish as a QD,but to be honest, it hasn't needed topping up yet. Great product.


I think theres too many great products to pick from, you'd need a winning lottery ticket to have them all. . . zymol solaris 40k :argie: this would be mine


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

ha ha


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

if you fancy saving up another tenner, then we've got a pot of ezyme at HQ just now!

And it would sit pretty ontop of your jetseal :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

jason2800 said:


> if you fancy saving up another tenner, then we've got a pot of ezyme at HQ just now!
> 
> And it would sit pretty ontop of your jetseal :thumb:


Whats it like in terms of durability? And any pics of it on any cars?


----------



## Beemer 330 (Oct 8, 2010)

That stuff looks intense. love the finish on that M3


----------



## danielhoworth (Jul 14, 2010)

I want them all


----------

